# Stripers at Lynnhaven



## Jack T (Oct 20, 1999)

Was at the inlet 3 nighhts ago -- surf was a little muddy, but there were lots of 18-22 inch fish on the moving tide.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 20, 1999)

Two weekends ago I saw the biggest striper taken there I've ever seen. It had to have been at least 32 inches.

The guy that caught it said he was using a "road runner" bucktail with a long, thin grub tail and said he never fails to pick up bigger fish with it. The only problem is, Lynnhaven has that great big cable that runs parallel to the bridge that snags every lure you let get near the bottom. I bet a whole tackle shop is snagged on that thing.


----------

